# Madit 2



## newmy9 (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently started billing ICD implants.  I have an implant that has MADIT 2 as the first listed DX along with 425.4.  Is there a code to use for MADIT 2??
Thanks in advance for the info.
Cindy


----------



## Davistm (Jan 25, 2008)

MADIT II was a clinical trial.  MADIT II patients have survived a previous MI and have an impaired LV, but no prior history of arrhythmia.  The heart failure or prior MI [428.xx, 412] must be reflected as the principle DX rather than an arrhythmia.


----------



## newmy9 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for the insight


----------

